# The Sidewinder Thread...



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

Of course, wormdrives are the preferred saw of choice by Framers,
BUT what sidewinders do you find that get the job done on site?


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

The only sidewinder I own and it is still blade left, plus it's still gear drive.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

The older Makita 7 1/4s were hard to beat. Well, still are, but they revamped the saw design some. I can't opine on the newer one. 

I also really liked the DW saws with the front knob depth adjustment and electric brake. I still have the 8 1/4 one, but my 7 1/4 got smoked at some point years ago.


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

I've got a small skill that I use only for cutting soffit material. I've also got a dewalt cordless that I admit comes in pretty handy sometimes.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Never had one:whistling


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

I had the old Dewalt for about 5 years, then I switched to the "no cord" Bosch, and I hated it.
http://www.amazon.com/Bosch-CS20-4-...7DQW/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1322440602&sr=8-2

I'm now back to the Dewalt
http://www.amazon.com/DEWALT-DW368-...886Z/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1322440516&sr=8-2 .

I do have the old LH Porter Cable and the LH 6 1'2" Rigid. Lately I've been using the Rigid the most. I really like it.
http://www.amazon.com/Ridgid-R3203-...ZI4K/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1322440698&sr=8-1


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

i have the dewalt no complaints

50 percent of the time it's in a vinyl siding saw which is why i like the model with the brake


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Milwaukee.

We have used them exclusively for about ten years. Durable, good power, light, and when making angle cuts the guard goes up smoothly without using your other hand.


----------



## slowsol (Aug 27, 2005)

I use a Ridgid now and like it. But I used the Makitas when I framing a lot. And we never used worm drives. Few people around here do.


----------



## CanningCustom (Nov 4, 2007)

Makita, i have 3 sidewinders 2 of the newer models, and 1 mag they are great saw . My only con about them is the degrees arent clearly marked so i will ask for something with a 45 mitre and end up with a 40. Other than that great line of site for a sidewinder.


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

slowsol said:


> I use a Ridgid now and like it. But I used the Makitas when I framing a lot. And we never used worm drives. Few people around here do.


Isn't that curious how some areas use sidewinders and other areas use wormdrives? I wonder why.

Around here it's all wormdrives. Always has been. Strange.

John - have you ever used a wormdrive? If not, pick one up used and cheap and give it a try. For cutting lots of lumber they can't be beat.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

when i first started out we had dewalts, porter cables and a couple makita's in the tool crib at the trade school,, couldnt see a damn thing with the dewalts, so i went with the makita's

when i got out working literally on my 3rd day the boss bought a new milwaukee and loved it right away, great line of sight, guard worked awesome and tons of power.. a year later i bought one for myself. its now 8 years later and its still running strong, only issues are that it wont go all the way back to zero on the bevel setting.. its around 1.5 degrees. also the rubber on the chord is drying out and cracking.. so its wrapped with electrical tape..

soon ill be buying the current makita, love hte balance of it, tons of power and cuts smooth. when i do get it, that saw will be dedicated to finish work type of projects. i dont have a cabinet saw so i use a circ saw to break down sheets of mdf and cabinet grade plywood


----------



## carpentershane (Feb 9, 2009)

http://www.amazon.com/Porter-Cable-345-Boss-6-Inch-Circular/dp/B00002269C

I use one of these guys all the time... Use it primarily for exterior trim.

Besides the blade is on the "right" side!


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

Im the only guy that I know that has a worm drive here.


For a sidewinder I have a dewalt 368 I like.

And next one will be a blade left bosch.


I do lots of cutting off horses so I find a sidewinder to be a better fit much of the time. The wormie is more awkward at waist high. IMO


----------



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

I have a number of "sidewinders": Makita, blade-on-the-left Porter Cable, Milwaukee and several older Craftsman. I have another Makita and one of the Craftsmans with the guard removed.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

My very first saw I got for Christmas from my mother when I was 18 years old is a sidewinder. It's a DeWalt and is still in it's case. I will never get rid of it because to me it is kinda like the first dollar bill you get when you go into business. Sentimental.

I have not used it in a very long time. Funny cause the actual one that I unwrapped on X-mas it had such horrible blade wobble that it would hit the guard when you pulled the trigger. Took it back and got a new one that worked perfect. Framed her basement into what was supposed to be my bedroom but I moved out soon after.


----------



## csv (Aug 18, 2009)

My Hitachi sidewinder cuts smoother than my Makita hypoid.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

carpentershane said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Porter-Cable-345-Boss-6-Inch-Circular/dp/B00002269C
> 
> I use one of these guys all the time... Use it primarily for exterior trim.
> 
> Besides the blade is on the "right" side!


That looks nice I have never seen that one. 

The little saws like these are wonderful and most people don't have one.

Cole


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I have a 7 year old Makita magnesium one.

It needs a couple new parts (took a hard fall in the winter) it still cuts fine, if I check the table before I start to use it. 

I should probably try and find the parts to fix it, it is one of just a few Mak's I still own.

You almost never see a worm drive around here either. Most of the framers are amish and they only use side winders and chain saws.


----------



## blackbear (Feb 29, 2008)

older makita.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Never had one:whistling





griz said:


> I've never owned one.
> Never seen a pro on the West Coast with one.


Griz, you think we're missing something:blink:


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Griz, you think we're missing something:blink:



Only if it's last call...:whistling:thumbup::clap::thumbsup:


----------



## redwood (Dec 5, 2007)

I hear the complaint from the other coast that wormdrives are too heavy. Maybe they should lift some weights or drink more milk, when they are younger.:laughing:


----------



## ca90ss (Oct 14, 2010)

2ndGen said:


> Thanks. I highly recommend it the Milwaukee.
> 
> The only thing it doesn't have is a blade brake, but
> it has a Blade Lock, *15Amps, 3.25HP *at 10.4lbs?
> ...


 
120v x 15a = 1800w 
~746w = 1hp
1800/746=2.41hp
Assume ~80% efficiency
2.41x.8=1.928hp


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

I've always used sidewinders.

I've got a dewalt right now.


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

I prefer SW's for production cutting on the ground and WD's 
for the rougher heavy duty work (demo, framiing, etc...). 

Being a cut man all day for 50sq of sheathing is (for me) far easier with a much more maneuverable SW. Plus, that 3-5lbs less that you have to pick up for every cut adds up at the end of the day (sort of like going from a steel hammer to a Titanium hammer). 

I've seen similar set-ups when I ran some tract-housing complexes (600) in the southwest. The Framers would use the WD's and the cut man (who was cutting mostly sheating and 2X4's) used SW's (mostly DeWalts, Makitas & Porter Cables).


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

No body uses them over here:no:


----------



## blackbear (Feb 29, 2008)

back in the framing days everyone used a sidewinder, except one guy and he was from California.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

I never saw a WD on a job until I started working in the beach communities. I assume, since many of the locals in construction were also avid surfers, that during their search for the perfect wave, one of them may have gotten some experience with a WD out on the West Coast and brought one home. The rest is history.


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

loneframer said:


> I never saw a WD on a job until I started working in the beach communities. I assume, since many of the locals in construction were also avid surfers, that during their search for the perfect wave, one of them may have gotten some experience with a WD out on the West Coast and brought one home. The rest is history.


I was 14 the first time I saw one on the East Coast at my dad's job
(Westchester County, NY 28 years ago). 
They were using it to cut a piece of Diamond Plate.


----------



## Trim40 (Jan 27, 2009)

I've had a DeWalt SW for years now. Never owned a WD even when I was framing. I tried them but they always felt akward.


----------



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

griz said:


> I've never owned one.
> 
> Never seen a pro on the West Coast with one.
> 
> I have met several guys from "back East" & sidewinders are all common with them.


Here in Vancouver, I rarely see guys using worm drives. Seems Milwaukee,dewalt and Makita are the sidewinder of choice.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

griz said:


> I've never owned one.
> 
> Never seen a pro on the West Coast with one.
> 
> I have met several guys from "back East" & sidewinders are all common with them.


 Never owned a Sidewinder or wormdrive?


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

katoman said:


> Isn't that curious how some areas use sidewinders and other areas use wormdrives? I wonder why.


 
If you look up the story of the Skil brand, it will go into more detail, but to make a long story short, 

Worm-Drives were created and pushed in the west, and sidewinders were created and pushed in the east. Its really is just that simple of an answer.


----------



## neill (Sep 29, 2011)

i have a milwaukee and a hitachi. the milwaukee is way better. great saw.

my old man has two milwaukees he got in the early 80's. they still work, and were in service until just a few years ago.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

jawtrs said:


> Never owned a Sidewinder or wormdrive?


A sidewinder.


----------



## Ninjaframer (May 28, 2011)

TBFGhost said:


> If you look up the story of the Skil brand, it will go into more detail, but to make a long story short,
> 
> Worm-Drives were created and pushed in the west, and sidewinders were created and pushed in the east. Its really is just that simple of an answer.


You sure it's a east/west thing? I framed in Texas and they said they used sidewinders becouse the worms tripped the power in most subdivisions.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

I worked for a framer when I was in college who only had wormdrives. I hated those things because they were so heavy, but then again I wasnt the icon of strength and fitness that I am now. 

:no:


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

Try ripping a wet, treated 2x6 with a side winder. I own a couple but their cutting use is limited. I still have an old Rockwell 315 that almost never leaves the garage. I've got a couple of PC sidewinders the 6" saw boss which crapped out (would like to get fixed it's a great light trim saw) a PC 345 with a broken guard (resigned to the siding table) and a Bosch side winder (made in china) My love affair with sidewinders ended long ago. Wanna talk real junk in sidewinders? Cordless sidewinders


----------



## carpentershane (Feb 9, 2009)

Irishslave said:


> Cordless sidewinders


I have a DW cordless sidewinder I picked up used... It is pretty much worthless. Should of saved my money


----------



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

Irishslave said:


> Try ripping a wet, treated 2x6 with a side winder. I own a couple but their cutting use is limited. I still have an old Rockwell 315 that almost never leaves the garage. I've got a couple of PC sidewinders the 6" saw boss which crapped out (would like to get fixed it's a great light trim saw) a PC 345 with a broken guard (resigned to the siding table) and a Bosch side winder (made in china) My love affair with sidewinders ended long ago. Wanna talk real junk in sidewinders? Cordless sidewinders


Wow, I am blown away by this. Cordless SW is so valuable to me and in being productive. When I did own my bss610 Makita, I was able to get over 150 cuts on 2x4's. For my uses, they are money very well spent.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

cordless does have it's place in my tool kit for sure:thumbsup:


----------



## CanningCustom (Nov 4, 2007)

My 3 cordless makita saws have no place in my trailer. No seriously they dont, trailer is full they in the back seat of my truck. I often use the cordless tools like at the begining over every house. While the others are getting setup up the lines are snap and foundation get plated. Worth every penny to me. Plus i have a buddy that running all 36v dewalt saw in production framing. So i wouldnt say they are worthless just cause ya bought a crap model.


----------



## carpentershane (Feb 9, 2009)

CanningCustom said:


> My 3 cordless makita saws have no place in my trailer. No seriously they dont, trailer is full they in the back seat of my truck. I often use the cordless tools like at the begining over every house. While the others are getting setup up the lines are snap and foundation get plated. Worth every penny to me. Plus i have a buddy that running all 36v dewalt saw in production framing. So i wouldnt say they are worthless just cause ya bought a crap model.


Point taken... Should've saved my money for a Makita LI ion


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

carpentershane said:


> Point taken... Should've saved my money for a Makita LI ion


What kind of crap did you buy:blink:


----------



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> What kind of crap did you buy:blink:


Lol


----------



## carpentershane (Feb 9, 2009)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> What kind of crap did you buy:blink:


I have a DeWalt Nicad kit with the crappy sidewinder


----------



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

carpentershane said:


> I have a DeWalt Nicad kit with the crappy sidewinder


I think you need to upgrade and experience the world of lithium. They sure have come along way


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

carpentershane said:


> I have a DeWalt Nicad kit with the crappy sidewinder


Oh that suck I guess:blink: But it'll get better soon:whistling


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

TBFGhost said:


> If you look up the story of the Skil brand, it will go into more detail, but to make a long story short,
> 
> Worm-Drives were created and pushed in the west, and sidewinders were created and pushed in the east. Its really is just that simple of an answer.


I'll make it even simpler...

East Coast: Crowded.
West Coast: Less People.

East Coast needed a more compact saw: Ergo SW's for us! 

:001_tongue:


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

neill said:


> i have a milwaukee and a hitachi. the milwaukee is way better. great saw.
> 
> my old man has two milwaukees he got in the early 80's. they still work, and were in service until just a few years ago.


I gotta say that if Milwaukee continues to produce good saws like 
the one I got, I just might be able to start trusting them again.


----------



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

Milwaukee has done very well with their endurance line. I wouldn't hesitate to buy a Milwaukee circ saw or recommend them. They are IMO the best sidewinder.


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

Mike- said:


> Milwaukee has done very well with their endurance line. I wouldn't hesitate to buy a Milwaukee circ saw or recommend them. They are IMO the best sidewinder.


I picked mine up without doing any research just out of opportunity 
(can't sneeze at $35./almost new). Once I got home, I hit the interwebs
and found out that it placed near or at the very top of every comparison
test it was in by pros. It simply is that good.


----------



## chewy (May 23, 2010)

Mike- said:


> Milwaukee has done very well with their endurance line. I wouldn't hesitate to buy a Milwaukee circ saw or recommend them. They are IMO the best sidewinder.


What is it you like about them? I'm looking at getting a 7 1/4 as my 9 1/4 is getting to be a bit of a pain to hump around, I'm looking at the 

Makita 5007MGK


> Specifications
> Blade diameter 185mm (7 1/4")
> Max. cutting capacities
> - at 90 63.5mm
> ...


 compared to the Milwaukee for exactly the same price -


> Specifications:
> • Wattage 1.600 W,
> • 5.800 rpm,
> • Cutting depth at 90° 61mm
> ...


I can get a 3 year warranty on the Milwaukee or a 1 year on the Makita, I dont use them heavily just when framing up walls for patch panels mainly.


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

chewy said:


> What is it you like about them? I'm looking at getting a 7 1/4 as my 9 1/4 is getting to be a bit of a pain to hump around, I'm looking at the
> 
> Makita 5007MGK compared to the Milwaukee for exactly the same price -
> 
> I can get a 3 year warranty on the Milwaukee or a 1 year on the Makita, I dont use them heavily just when framing up walls for patch panels mainly.


I haven't used those two models, but I've found Makitas to be smoother and Milwaukees to be more powerful and easier to control. I prefer power and balance for "how" I work (mostly rough work).


----------



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

From my personal experience using both makita And the Milwaukee, I find the Milwaukee a bit more maueverable, it seems to have more power and a better line of sight. The magnesium Makita's have really weak base plates and I say this because I have worked inside makita and have seen the complaints and returns from Don't get me wrong, either choice is great but IMO I think the Milwaukee has em beat on this one. Not to mention the adjustable handle and quieter to my ear.


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

With 60% of the people using SW here using the Dewalt, I would put that into your "comparison". There's a reason for it.


----------



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

How much of that 60% actually bought it because of its features and not price point!


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Cordless are great, now when I cut the cord the saw keeps going. :laughing:

Wormdrives were manufactures in the mid-west and sidewinders in the east. Pretty simple explanation of east vs. west....marketing.


----------



## chewy (May 23, 2010)

WarriorWithWood said:


> With 60% of the people using SW here using the Dewalt, I would put that into your "comparison". There's a reason for it.


The Dewalts here are $100 cheaper than the saws I posted and only sold in our version of Home Depot or Lowes and they feel too light which makes me scepticle of them, they manufacture differently sometimes for the Euro/USA/Australasian markets, I will have to jot down the model number next time I'm in there and do a bit of research, could be a diamond in the rough, stranger things have happened.


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

carpentershane said:


> I am quite envious of your beam saw... I want one of those... Never seen a Makita chain saw...


I've seen the electric one before but never a gas one. I bought the gas one. I need it monday and didn't have time to shop around and it was lighter _and _cheaper than the electric one :thumbsup:

Also, I think it is kind of like a sidewinder too if you look at how the chain is driven. So technically we are not off topic.

beam saw is going to be so much fun. (also sidewinder)


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

Winchester said:


> I've seen the electric one before but never a gas one. I bought the gas one. I need it monday and didn't have time to shop around and it was lighter _and _cheaper than the electric one :thumbsup:
> 
> Also, I think it is kind of like a sidewinder too if you look at how the chain is driven. So technically we are not off topic.
> 
> beam saw is going to be so much fun. (also sidewinder)


Whats the weight on that bad boy?


----------



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

Try the Bosch cs10


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

Brutus said:


> Whats the weight on that bad boy?


~30 lbs :biggrin:


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

Winchester said:


> ~30 lbs :biggrin:



ooooof. I'd love that for mass cutting stringers for town houses, though. Set everything on edge, set the angle... and go.


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

Brutus said:


> ooooof. I'd love that for mass cutting stringers for town houses, though. Set everything on edge, set the angle... and go.


I have a different plan for my stringers from now on. Got the idea from CT.


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

Winchester said:


> I have a different plan for my stringers from now on. Got the idea from CT.


I've been eyeing those, too. What's the attachment cost?


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

Brutus said:


> I've been eyeing those, too. What's the attachment cost?


$240 in canada or $140 in the USA :laughing:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

carpentershane said:


> I am quite envious of your beam saw... I want one of those... Never seen a Makita chain saw...


I'm envious too


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

Makita Planer: Made in Japan
Makita Beam Saw: Assembled in USA
Makita Chain Saw: Made in Germany

Milwaukee Sidewinder: Made in China


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Winchester said:


> Makita Planer: Made in Japan
> Makita Beam Saw: Assembled in USA
> Makita Chain Saw: Made in Germany
> 
> Milwaukee Sidewinder: Made in China


I've got a Makita planer MI Japan also,,20 years old. 
I have to ask isn't the Prazi chain and the Makita beam saw a redundant tool?


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I've got a Makita planer MI Japan also,,20 years old.
> I have to ask isn't the Prazi chain and the Makita beam saw a redundant tool?


Not at all. Makita beam saw won't cut a 10x10 post in one pass. Nor can it notch posts like that prazi.

Think like this: when cutting stringers with a circular saw you gotta either overcut or finish the cuts with a handsaw or jigsaw, whatever....

Prazi does square cuts :thumbsup:

You can set the depth with the makits but not with the prazi.

You could think of the makita as a giant circular saw and the prazi as a giant jigsaw (in terms of usefulness).

I am going to use the makita on my 6x10 posts, because it will cut clean through. I also have to bevel the top of the posts which I will use the makita for as well.

Anyway, you get the point. I could get by without either one (I have up until now), or with only one of them... but with both my life is sweeeet. :whistling


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

I see, so with 2 different kinds beam saw your life is twice as nice:thumbsup:


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I see, so with 2 different kinds beam saw your life is twice as nice:thumbsup:


Exactly :thumbsup:


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

Mike- said:


> Try the Bosch cs10


You have?


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

Winchester said:


> You have?


I have. It's great.


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

Hmmmm... some bad reviews on Amazon for the CS10....


----------



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

As do I. Take it from the pro's. 9o percent of these amazoninas are DIY


----------



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

It is an absolutely fantastic saw. Bosch CS-10


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

Winchester said:


> I have a different plan for my stringers from now on. Got the idea from CT.


:blink:you didn't know Sal had one?:blink:


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

Bump...


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

HEY DWB









I hear you like..... MAKITA?!

Well, check this *bad boy* out.











A guy at habitat for humanity this week is a hobbiest in carpentry. He builds decks, sheds, and stuff for people when he is not working his normal job (fire fighter).

He brought this to show me today, 15" Makita beam saw. Said he got it for 100$


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Hey







Big B. That thing is vintage for ya:thumbsup:
Have you used it? 

Been using the 8¼" most of the week, check the wormdrive thread:jester:


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

There's no big beams in the place, so I didn't get to try it. I picked it up, though. It's not as heavy as I'd imagine... but still hilarious to hold.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

CanningCustom said:


> The older PC that said mag was in a light gray in color? If so its a nice saw tool less blade change( nice feature) and super lite in weight. I used to own one.


PC 423Mag. Should have kept it--I have one, great saw in many ways....but not made anymore.


----------



## Youngin' (Sep 16, 2012)

I guess this is a bit of a bump.

Our new hire broke the depth selector on my Bosch sidewinder. I'm still not quite sure how she managed it. Anyway, I've never really been very fond of the saw, the guide is all wrong to me so I'm looking at some new sidewinders. I'll fix the Bosch as a back up. I'm looking at the Milwaukee Tilt Lok and one of the newer Ridgids. I'm partial to Milwaukee but I'm open to others. I've tried the Makita but I've had trouble with the guard sticking. I hate that my saw is out of (safe) commission but I love tool shopping...


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

This new hire might need a spanking:jester:


----------



## mike d. (Dec 2, 2009)

Hitachi


----------

